

Ask HN: Anyone else getting SSL errors this morning on HN? - danford

Seeing a lot of these:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;5Rt4cVN.png<p>Anyone else?
======
ColinWright
Clickable: [http://i.imgur.com/5Rt4cVN.png](http://i.imgur.com/5Rt4cVN.png)

I did, but it seems to have transient. The interesting thing is that the
Blackberry browser has no way to override the "error", so that provided a
productivity boost.

------
uslic001
I am unable to connect with Chrome and can only connect in IE if I override
the security warning.

------
calbear81
I got these a few weeks ago but definitely transient.

------
vrikis
yeah I kept getting these on Chrome (Windows) ...

